
Found a Project in GitHub. Seems Interesting - WarriorVx
Hi, I found the following project in GitHub which seems interesting: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;usernane&#x2F;webfiori .
According to the info in the repo, it is a web development framework built using PHP. Your opinion?
======
jascii
I don't have much of an opinion on the project, however:

If it is your project and you want to show it off, please put "Show HN:" in
the title.

If it is not yours, and you want to start a discussion on it, it might help to
state what makes this project interesting to you, at this point it just seems
like "Yet Another Web Framework"..

